# CPT code for Shoulder Open irrigation and debridement



## LStana (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi. I am having trouble finding the appropriate CPT code for a shoulder open irrigation and debridement of the anterior portal with manipulation. I have 10180 and 23700? Please help. Thank you.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 19, 2011)

*Please post op note*

*For an accruate response to surgical coding questions, please post the scrubbed operative / procedure note.  Additionally, for some questions you will get a more expert advice by posting the the specialty forum (e.g. Orthopaedics or OB/GYN).*

Hope that helps. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Joe_coder07 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi,

Need complete report to code this senario...

Regds,


----------

